
Ask your customers to leave reviews without being creepy - mirzikian
https://www.notority.com/
======
skate22
As a seller this is a good service, reviews really do matter.

As a customer these types of services make reviews unreliable. Only targeting
happy customers drives up your rating with no positive change to the product
itself. Its also a very slippery slope ethics wise.

For example: Its very common for amazon vendors to gift products in exchange
for 5 star verified purchase reviews via discount codes. You will see a knock
off product magically jump to the top of the search results. This results in
products with real reviews getting pushed off the first page of search
results.

My father had an internet busi ess for 10 years, and he lost many hours of
sleep over this.

It is also commmon for services to offer negative reviews on competitor
products. The review scene needs regulation.

Nothing against OP personally, I just have pretty strong oppinions on
selectively encouraging reviews.

~~~
mirzikian
Thanks for the insight, I appreciate, and I see your point. My main assumption
here (backed with some data and articles) is that few customers leave reviews
spontaneously because it requires some time and energy to find the location on
internet... find the review section... leave a review... so in the end of day,
it is usually the unhappy customers who leave reviews which is not always
fair.

------
mirzikian
Hey guys, I'm super excited to post my very first product on Hacker News. I
spent the last 2 months building this by myself :D and I hope this can be
useful for all those who run a physical business.

